# Finland's glass igloo hotel "Kakslauttanen"



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2016)

.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow!  As much as I hate very cold weather I'd be happy to stay in one of the igloos and watch the lights!!  I am too far south in Scotland to see them, or at least see them well.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 30, 2016)

What an amazing experience that must be! Every now and then we can see the northern lights here in my area, but more reliably a couple hours further north. 

On my wishlist is a night at the Hotel de Glace (an ice hotel) in Quebec City, a 6 hour drive from here.  I guess retirement is a good time to get one's passport renewed.


----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2016)

I had heard of those igloos before, what a unique experience that would be! I always wanted to see the Northern Lights, that must be a sight to behold. Ice chapel is beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks Ken! :cool2:  We've seen the Aurora Borealis in Canada and Alaska, awesome natural light show.


----------

